# What to Overclock?



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

hello!

i have recently biuld a new computer and i put an MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard in it. It says the board also supports ram with the frequency of 1600 and 1333mhz when overclocked. With that i put the OCZ Obsidian dual chanel 4gb ram with 1600mhz. 
Because i'm getting blue screens sometimes i think i didn't set the correct settings for the ram in the bios. I set the correct ram timings and i incresed the dram voltage a little.
Do i have to overclock anything else than the dram voltage to get a stable setting?

my pc spec:
-Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit (oem) 
-Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
-Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, 1024 Mb
-Motherboard: MSI, 890FXA-GD70
-OCZ Fatal1ty Power supply 750w


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the Error Codes you see on the BSOD?
Are you OC'ing the CPU?


----------



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

here are my latest bsod dumps.
and no i am not overclocking my cpu.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, I don't open attachments. 
Posting the Error Codes you see on the BSOD would be the most helpful to assist you.


----------



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

the codes vary...i encountered 0x0000000a, 0x00000019, 0x00000001e and 0x1000007e (most often)


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Roma37,

I have been doing some digging around your MOBO and it seems to be that the only information i can find about the max speeds for your RAM are as follows:

"At the moment, the integrated memory controller of socket AM3 processors supports only DDR3 memories up to 1,333 MHz under dual-channel architecture and up to 2,133 MHz with overclocking"

Now if your RAMS running at 1600 MHz it might be worth a try to underclock them to under 1,333 level and see if your pc is stable. I also noted that its not the chipset in that motherboard that determines the max RAM speeds of your board, its the CPU so you may have to overclock your CPU to get your ram stable at that speed.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

I would find the BIOS reset jumper and set everything to default. I found with it ran better a 1333 than 1600. What I do is leave it at 1333 then if I want to turn it up I us the CPU-Dram frequency and turn it up there. It will overclock your CPU too unless you turn the multiplier down.
Good Luck and God Bless Johnny333


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

*This boy knowns more than I ever will*

YouTube - AMD Phenom II X6 Overclocking Tutorial (NCIX Tech Tips #66)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when it says overclocking it doesn't mean you overclock the cpu and, motherboard and ram.

All it means is that you go into the bios find the dram frequency, and select the frequency of the ram your putting in.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Memtest 86*

From googleing those codes. You mite have a driver problem. I think I would set the ram at what ever you want. I would start at 1333 and run memtest 86 for a couple of hours. Maybe reseat the ram first. Just to make shore it the ram giving you the blue screen. Or for a quick way just run widows 7 memory test. I just think memtest is better.


----------



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

ok thank you...i will do some testing and report back to you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

like I said when you put in ram and says you overclock to run at that speed all it means is that you go into the BIOS and select the frequency in the dram settings for that ram. That is all you have to do.


----------



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

alright...i tried with a lower frequency and the blue screens still apper and programs are sometimes randomly crashing (e.g. firefox).
so no luck here =/


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you run memtest 86 or windows 7 memory test? What doe it say? Did you go in to the BIOS and load default values?
Thanks and God Bless Johnny


----------



## roma37 (Jan 29, 2011)

ok...i tested the ram with memtest86+ and it showed no errors...a have also reinstalled windows and the blue screens still appear. =/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you test one ram stick at a time? memtest should be ran on ones tsick for several passes in every slot.

also go into event viewer and see if anything shows up in there

you also want to stop the blue screen from restarting your computer so you can see what the bsod code says

also I dont think you have read anything I have said. When you put in ram and it says it can run this speed overclocked all you do is change the dram speed, you do not increase the ram voltage or anything else.


----------

